# Horse looks and calls for buddy at shows



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What would you suggest to do for a horse that cannot focus at a show because he's too worried about the horse that trailered with him? I am having a very difficult time successfully showing my horse because he doesn't really focus and constantly looks for his buddy. She (the horse that goes with him to shows) doesn't care; she never looks for him or calls back. He is fine anywhere else when he is away from her. At home he doesn't care about her at all; I can take him away and ride him by himself and there's no problem. It's quite annoying because he's usually the only one whinnying at a show and he's antsy and not relaxed, unless he's near her. I try to get his mind on me and settle him down, but nothing has seemed to work. He'll calm down for a little bit, but then get wired up again. I've found that he's much, much better when he goes to shows alone.

My trainer knows about this and he said it's hard to manage, that's why many show horses are kept separate from others, but it's really not possible to change both of their living situations, especially when we have limited barn/stall space and only one pasture.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Best option, imo? Trailer solo  

Fiona does this EVERY TIME I haul her with someone. If she's hauled alone, she could care less. Haul her with a horse that she doesn't even know and she calls the entire time. My first show I took her to was miserable, she screamed and called the entire length of each of my classes. Including jumping. We still pinned 2nd in all but one class (her numbskull of a rider forgot the course)... This was in an indoor too *miserable*.

If you can trailer solo, that's your best option, imo. You can "punish" aka "pop" them for hollering, but it only masks the problem for a short while. Simply "moving their feet" isn't enough for Fiona, so I'm left with one option to trailer alone.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

This horse doesn't respect you as it's leader and doesn't trust you to keep him safe, so he gets scared and calls to his buddy. He's also not working hard enough if he can do that, which I realize at a show can't always be helped.

Back to basics, more groundwork. You should consider taking him to a few schooling shows and not showing. Just work him and make him keep his focus on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I showed my mare she never called out except when she knew I was approaching. I spent as much time with her as possible and did everything I could to keep her comfortable. I was the only thing familiar to her. She was relaxed when we entered the ring and did as I asked. Immediately upon leaving the ring she was back in her stall, saddle removed if there was time and I just stuck around waiting for the next class.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Buddy sour. Really nothing more than that, but, it takes time to fix. Work on it at home first.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Usually buddy sour is because they are not confident when with you. I would look into strengtheningnyourvrelationshipwith your horse and build some confidence in both of you.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

When I first got him I couldn't even bring him into the barn by himself. He would call to the others when I was riding alone. He completely flipped out at his first show. We have come a LONG way, and now, for most things, he's totally fine being by himself/just with me, except for shows, of course. Do you have any tips on how to further strengthen his trust in me as leader?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The rider's confidence is very important. Balance and collection also seem to make a horse more secure. People that seem to expect problems in horses seem to have the most problems. Get a mental picture of everything going fine and try and not let the negative thoughts come into your mind. If your not used to doing this it can be hard to do. I always picture myself getting the blue ribbon and I have a friend that always expects the worst and she has gone through many horses that have issues. I think they are her issues and your horse is a mirror of you.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> The rider's confidence is very important. Balance and collection also seem to make a horse more secure. People that seem to expect problems in horses seem to have the most problems. Get a mental picture of everything going fine and try and not let the negative thoughts come into your mind. If your not used to doing this it can be hard to do. I always picture myself getting the blue ribbon and I have a friend that always expects the worst and she has gone through many horses that have issues. I think they are her issues and your horse is a mirror of you.


I definitely agree, and I have found my confidence waver because I know how my horse usually is at shows (and he's partly that way because of me.)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just looked at a video of yours and you should be proud of where you are and where you are going. You are well on your way and ahead of many people in your horsemanship. 
I did think the video of you riding hunt he looked more western pleasure. But maybe most QTR horses look that way, not my specialty. That said ecpecially at the canter I would urge him to get his back legs under himself and get some more reach. Dont know his age and someone mentioned that it looked like hock injections wearing off??? Not sure how one would know that but if he is seeming off you might try some Devils Claw. It a natural pain reliever and it is inexpensive.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just looked at a video of a world champion hunt seat Qtr HS and the comments were that it looked like a western horse in english tack. See, what do I know. My guess is they all look that way. The one I watched was a bit more forward moving though.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I just looked at a video of yours and you should be proud of where you are and where you are going. You are well on your way and ahead of many people in your horsemanship.
> I did think the video of you riding hunt he looked more western pleasure. But maybe most QTR horses look that way, not my specialty. That said ecpecially at the canter I would urge him to get his back legs under himself and get some more reach. Dont know his age and someone mentioned that it looked like hock injections wearing off??? Not sure how one would know that but if he is seeming off you might try some Devils Claw. It a natural pain reliever and it is inexpensive.


Thank you for that


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I just looked at a video of a world champion hunt seat Qtr HS and the comments were that it looked like a western horse in english tack. See, what do I know. My guess is they all look that way. The one I watched was a bit more forward moving though.


My horse is WP bred, but owners before me, and myself, have found that he prefers being ridden hunt seat, he loves to jump also. I do western with him too though. I know he's not top quality HUS material, doesn't have the same stride and impulsion. I'm just looking to do lower level stuff with him


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Confidence makes all the difference in the world. When someone asked me if my mare would do the trail class "piece of cake". I went with all the confidence in the world that she would execute every challenge well and we did. But I was near a girl who talked her horse out of every challenge. By the time the class was called the horse had become tense and worried. I'd tried to assure the gal that her horse (newer to her) was an excellent trail class horse and had won many. They blew the first two obstacles and were out. Her parting remark was "see, I told you". No wall handy to bang my head on.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Confidence makes all the difference in the world. When someone asked me if my mare would do the trail class "piece of cake". I went with all the confidence in the world that she would execute every challenge well and we did. But I was near a girl who talked her horse out of every challenge. By the time the class was called the horse had become tense and worried. I'd tried to assure the gal that her horse (newer to her) was an excellent trail class horse and had won many. They blew the first two obstacles and were out. Her parting remark was "see, I told you". No wall handy to bang my head on.


 So many people defeat themselves. I don't understand how so many people lack confidence.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

He's a bit buddy sour.

Start trailering alone, see if that helps. I am also a firm believer of letting horses have their freak outs until they realize there isn't anything to be afraid of.

If you're worried about this at shows, start trailering earlier. Get to shows hours before hand and tie your horse and let him work his stress out until he realizes his buddy isn't near and isn't going to save him from the nightmare that is being alone. I had to do this with my last mare. I tied her for an hour all alone until she stopped whinnying. Doing this several times finally got her to stop. Tough love.

^^^^ Do this all SAFELY of course. If your horse is so anxious that it is rearing and pulling back and generally not being safe to be around, you need a different approach.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I really want to trailer him alone, because I can have a much better show that way, and actually work on the training aspect rather than getting him over his nerves, but it's not really possible because my sister and I go to the same shows


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I really want to trailer him alone, because I can have a much better show that way, and actually work on the training aspect rather than getting him over his nerves, but it's not really possible because my sister and I go to the same shows


Simple solution, really. Hook the trailer up and take him somewhere - it doesn't HAVE to be a show. It doesn't seem like he is freaking out about the shows necessarily, just being a lone in a new and scary place. Take him 10 minutes down the road and I can guarantee he will do the same thing! 

It's all about practice and exposure. Trust me, he WILL get over it as long as you continue to expose him to new things.

Example: I recently began tacking my horse up indoors (I have been taking outside in the summer), and she absolutely freaked out and would not stand still the first time. Since then I have tied her twice more, and he is getting more and more calm each time.


----------

